# OZ SuperTurismo's missing OZ marking



## Scotbond (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi
I recently bought a set of used 17" OZ Super T's ( the old version ) for my MK4.
They're not in good shape and needs a refurb.
They look and feel genuine.

However, there's no "O.Z" stamp marking on any one of them.
The outside spokes & lip doesn't have any stamps at all.
The inside spokes doesn't have any stamps at all.

The inside lip contains the following stamps:

1. 5 (07001002) 87
2. A13
3. AS7 LP
4. MADE IN ITALY
5. G000
6. RX|
7. weight table(I think)
8. strange sign - looks like "nc"

Well obviously my question is - Are those genuine OZ racing wheels or a could be a replica ?











































Thanks!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

They look like wheels off of a Mitsubishi Evo.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Scotbond (Nov 15, 2009)

PSU said:


> They look like wheels off of a Mitsubishi Evo.
> 
> I could be wrong.


no, they were taken out of Golf mk4 who purchased them back in 2003 from some local wheel dealer.
Evo has the Super Turismo WRC model.

In the mean time I was able to find (very long search) an O.Z collection catalog
from the year 2000:
http://www.free.of.pl/k/kadett_e/download/524-526.pdf

For my surprise , there is no Super Turismo size 7.5x17 only 8x17 (5x100).
So this is another reason to suspect mine are fake.


----------



## Scotbond (Nov 15, 2009)

any more opinions?


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

OZ wheels are made in Italy... so maybe they are legit? Personally I think they are most likely real.. refurbish them and they should look great 

Also, I think OZ made some super turismo look a likes for MSW as well.


----------

